# Made a video of Artie bridleless and bareback....



## SugarPlumLove (Dec 27, 2009)

you can definantly tell he's a paso! e has such an awkward canter!! Cool vid though I wish I could ride my horse with just a rope!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Actually, he has the smoothest canter I've ever ridden.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

The way that video is in slow motion makes it a good one to show people who post on here saying they are having trouble moving with the horse at the canter. I think your movement is very relaxed and natural, so would be a good one to demonstrate correctly riding a canter.


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thanks Tinyliny, I grew up riding this horse so his movement is second-nature to me.


----------



## tinyliny (Oct 31, 2009)

And it shows!


----------



## vai (Feb 12, 2011)

I love your video ! It's so nice to see. The canter seems nice !
Sometimes I make a few film when I ride my horse brideless and I use movie maker


----------



## TjWr (May 15, 2011)

beautiful! I love the slow motion canter


----------



## corinowalk (Apr 26, 2010)

I love Artie. He looks to be the definition of "honest".


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Beautiful and your minis and dog are adorable too!


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

Amazing!

You are a great rider..especially bareback! You did a great job and I think I'm in loooove with your pony!


----------



## equiniphile (Aug 16, 2009)

Thank you, I couldn't have asked for a better horse. He's lookin' good for 24, eh?


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

you know..I'd figure he would be about 13-15 yrs old..he does look good!


----------

